

Wizard School - dood
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.co.uk/2006/07/wizard-school.html

======
Q4273j3b
I'd love to read the YA novel of this. Larry Wall teaches Hermione archery and
Scheme...

But I wonder if this will ever happen in real life? It has been 7 years and
while there are lots of structured decentralized experiences online, and a few
coding camps
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6123937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6123937))
and HS classes
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6111375](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6111375)),
we don't yet have anything that both (a) is a real live centralized landed
integral _substitute_ for traditional HS/college and (b) rivals
HYP/Stanford/Oxbridge/etc for prestige. Prestige (b) would be the tricky
part...

Seems PG once said something about why K-12 "Hacker School" wouldn't work:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=44896](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=44896).
(Click parent link for context.)

Thank you for posting this! I am inspired. If I get to homeschool my kids, I
am definitely putting Unix/C/Lisp on the curriculum now.

